# Deuce Guden wins gold at powerlifting championships



## AnaSCI (Jun 19, 2017)

Jon Gruden's 23-year-old son Deuce won a gold medal at the IPF World Classic Powerlifting Championships in Belarus, according to Neeta Sreekanth of ESPN.com.

Duece serves as a strength and conditioning assistant for the Washington Redskins. He previously played football at Lafayette College, where he reportedly owned every weightlifting record at the school.

At the USA Powerlifting Raw Nationals, Gruden bench-pressed 402 pounds and dead-lifted 633 pounds.

Jon Gruden's son, Deuce, just won Gold at the IPF World Classic Powerlifting Championships.  ( Jon Gruden) pic.twitter.com/I8H9cihIeK
    — Neeta Sreekanth (@NeetaSreekanth) June 19, 2017​
“I took pride in trying to be as strong as I could," the elder Jon Gruden told the L.A. Times. "I never got anywhere in the same zip code as this guy. His mother is a physical-fitness freak. Weightlifting to Deuce is like football to me.”

_This article was originally published on SI.com_


----------



## SURGE (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks just like his dad. A juiced up Jon Gruden:muscles:


----------



## K1 (Nov 6, 2017)

He's the strength coach for the Redskins too...Right along side his uncle (Jay Gruden).

That family stays in the football scene.


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 13, 2017)

He looks like John Meadows.


----------

